# 58300 and 58100



## Ocean1529 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have had two claims come back when I have billed for a 58300 and a 58100. When I check my encoderpro and the CCI comprehesive code it comes back OK to bill for both. But the insurance companies are saying they are inclusive. To me an IUD insertion and a biopsy are two different things. Has anyone else had this issue or does anyone have a suggestions?
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing you used a modifier 51 on the 58300. I know that there are some carriers that will deny 58300 when it's performed with another procedure. You could try appealing by sending documentation and a copy of the CCI edit that shows that these codes are billable together. good luck.


----------



## Ocean1529 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you Anastasia!


----------

